# What is the term you yell if you (God forbid) drop something from the catwalk?



## CrisCole

I'm curious. Some theatre's call "Heads!" when they drop something (God forbid) from the catwalk. Others I've heard call "Timber!" other odd words. Generally whatever the word, it is a safety word that everyone who enters the theatre knows, and knows the meaning of.

At my theatre, we call "Fore!" like one would in golf. It's a word that means look out below, because something is falling, and get out of the way!

We dropped a stage weight once, and the tech called, "Moby Dick!" and everyone looked up. 

Later, he got fired. 

What do you all say?


----------



## soundlight

"Heads!" is the only one that I've heard, I've come to understand that it's standard in our industry based on what I've heard.


----------



## avkid

It's Fore not Four.

Generally I go with heads.


----------



## CrisCole

I'm sorry. Fore. I'm not a golfer...

I've heard "Heads" used more than anything, but when I started working at this theatre, they all called "Fore". 

I just haven't bothered to change it, because everyone knows the meaning.


----------



## MNicolai

In every theatre I've worked in, if you say "Heads!" people know something is about to hit the floor, if it's something lightweight from 20' off of the ground (like a loose screw falling from a light fixture) or really heavy from 40' (like a brick falling from the weight floor). If you call "fore" or "timber" or "moby dick", I may glance over for no other reason than someone is yelling something, but not with the sense of urgency I would if I heard someone calling "heads".

"Fore" could be too easily confused if someone mishears someone yelling "Circuit 4" or something like that across the theatre.

"Look out below" takes too long to roll off of the tongue. Depending on what's falling, people may have only a split second to figure out which way they have to run (or if they have to run at all), so the faster they can recognize the urgency of what's going on based on what I've said and what might be going on and the faster they can figure out what it means to them, the better.

Another problem with "Look out below." If people don't immediately feel a sense of danger (which they may/may not from that statement), they might waste critical time they should be spending getting out of the way just looking up and trying to figure out what's going on.

It's a fight or flight situation -- a person in harm's way has to as quickly as possible figure out what kind of danger they're in, suck a breath in, and choose which direction to run.


----------



## derekleffew

Is it legal to yell "Theater!" in a crowded fire?


----------



## avkid

derekleffew said:


> Is it legal to yell "Theater!" in a crowded fire?


 That's horrible.


----------



## DuckJordan

In our theater if you hear heads you drop whatever your doing and run to the nearest wall while covering your head. There is too much noise to hear really anything else. That said its hilarious to see our LD book it for the wall (he has a bad knee and normally only walks slow, with a slight hobble.)


----------



## mstaylor

We always use heads. The only time I use anything else is when a chain runs, I will yell chain.


----------



## cpf

"Heads!" has a lot more punch than "hey-you-in-the-blue-I-just-dropped-a-screwdriver-so-look-out!" There's no question between those two.


----------



## Footer

I tend to call "Loud Noise" fairly often, usually during strike if we are floating flats and such. 

The two times I have been in a theatre when a weight was dropped, the loader was not really even able to yell heads... both times in two different venues it went something like this.... 


> *Half delete expletive* *delete expletive* *delete expletive* (weight hits the mid rail) HEADS!



If something is falling that is really going to do damage, odds are they aren't actually going to get anything real out because they will be in shock themselves, something to think about....


----------



## rochem

The way I've been trained, both here at school and working professionally, is that "Heads" is the proper term to use when you drop something unexpectedly. It actually takes a lot of training to NOT look up when someone shouts "heads" and to react right away, and it also takes training to be able to shout "heads" instead of muttering a few expletives. It's always good practice to be aware of what's happening around you. Any time I hear "heads," I'm burying my head into my chest and, depending on what's happening around me, either running up/down stage or hitting the deck. 

If I'm dropping something intentionally (happened the other day when routing a rigged set piece on a ladder 15 feet off the deck), I'll call "Falling (object)" and/or "Noise" before the thing falls, then check the area around. If someone then gets near the path of the object, I'll then shout heads. One of the places I worked at treated "heads" in the same way as "Go" on coms - it should never be said (loudly) unless people need to take cover right then.


----------



## rsmentele

I've gotten to the point that if I drop something, I can usually fit 'head's' into my expletive choices


----------



## gafftapegreenia

What, no one yells "gardyloo" ?

Just kidding. "Heads" is an emergency only term. Anything else on a controlled descent is " (object) coming in (location) ".


----------



## museav

Having spent two summers as a human target, I mean working on a golf course grounds crew, you yell "fore" and I'm looking up to try to see and avoid whatever is coming rather than waiting to be hit.

Just a hint, you may think it's fun to aim at the guys on the big mowers on the course but have you ever seen what a gang mower can do to a golf ball? Better bring a few extra balls if you try it.


----------



## derekleffew

rochem said:


> ...If I'm dropping something intentionally ... I'll call "Falling (object)" and/or "Noise" before the thing falls, then check the area around. ...


Other common courtesy phrases (during set-up/strike/rehearsal) are:


 "Going to black" before extinguishing all stage lights
 "Strobe" before firing strobe lights
 "Hot stab" before hot-plugging a stage light. Usually heard on TV/movie shoots where they often do not use dimmers, to warn someone that the fixture they're looking directly into may come on.
 "Fire in the hole" before a pyro discharge.
 "Behind you": A polite way of saying "Get the F- out of my way; I have to work where you're standing." Usually when carrying something heavy, or running or taping down cables.
 
Others?


----------



## soundman

derekleffew said:


> Other common courtesy phrases (during set-up/strike/rehearsal) are:
> Others?


 
"Truss Floating" - Truss being picked off the ground, be carefully it will swing a little as it finds its home.
"Truss Moving" - Truss is moving - don't lean on it or walk underneath it. 
"Steel Coming In" - A bridle is coming in, while the chain comes in near the motor the steel might come in up to a 100' away.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

derekleffew said:


> "Hot stab" before hot-plugging a stage light. Usually heard on TV/movie shoots where they often do not use dimmers, to warn someone that the fixture they're looking directly into may come on.
> Others?



Similar to "Striking", another term more common on TV/movie shoots. Used to warm people nearby that a light is about to be turned on.

(Bonus points to anyone who can explain why they would use the term "striking")


----------



## derekleffew

gafftapegreenia said:


> ...(Bonus points to anyone who can explain why they would use the term "striking")


Because they refuse to perform any work until their contract demands are met?


----------



## Van

Heads or Rock, which harkens back to SAR/rock climbing days. 

BTW, 'Fore' spelled Fore because it is a shortened form of "Down A'fore", which was an old military command given to infantry so they would not get thier heads blown off by the cannons firing from behind them. 

I do sugesst, however that if you are working under me and I curse extremely loudly, you should skitter away or cover your head. < Skittering is usually best.>


----------



## nate

I have only ever heard of "HEADS!!"


----------



## drummerboi316

My theatre uses "heads" as a cover all for anything that is falling, unintentional or not. however, after reading all these posts and my desire to change after working with IA and outside artists, I think that that phrase should be reserved for the most serious falling objects. Not someone throwing a cut of color off the pinrail.


----------



## Les

gafftapegreenia said:


> Similar to "Striking", another term more common on TV/movie shoots. Used to warm people nearby that a light is about to be turned on.
> 
> (Bonus points to anyone who can explain why they would use the term "striking")


 
Striking Lamps? Now commonly referred to as striking (initiating) an arc between two probes in an arc lamp, but was likely also widely used when carbon arc was the light source of choice.

My dad is a welder/pipefitter and they "strike arcs" also.


drummerboi316 said:


> ... I think that that phrase should be reserved for the most serious falling objects. Not someone throwing a cut of color off the pinrail.



Yeah, probably so. You wouldn't want to cause unnecessary panic and potential injuries caused by people running in to things/each other.

"HEADS!"

--gel--

"oooh, that tickled"

---

I have found that while yelling 'HEADS' is the safest bet (single syllable, universal meaning), it is often too little too late. From the time a technician recognizes that something he or she was in possession of only seconds ago is now hurdling toward the stage floor at 9.8 meters per second [squared] and thinks to yell "heads!" (Sh!.. uh...bda... HEADS!), that thing is likely already pretty close to the ground. That, and as mentioned earlier, most people tend to look up when they hear "heads!". Those that do run usually do so blindly, thus risking running directly in to the projected path of the falling object. Proper training for all involved is key. 

I've never dropped anything substantial in a theatrical setting, but when I do so at home, I usually stare at it in disbelief until it hits the ground. Obviously, I have some habits to break also. 

Moral of the story: If possible, never work above people's heads. Put a lanyard on your Crescent™ wrench, and connect that safety cable as soon as the clamp is hand tight. If you are footing a ladder, don't let yourself be distracted. Pay attention to what the person above you is doing, and don't allow anyone to come too close to the ladder. If you see a lift in the air, stay out from under it (remember, a lift in controlled descent can easily be drowned out by other noise and become a crushing hazard if someone is below it). Alternately, before descending on a lift, look below you and beep the horn if applicable.


----------



## stagehand1983

Heads
Runaway


----------



## chausman

Les said:


> "HEADS!"
> 
> --gel--
> 
> "oooh, that tickled"
> 
> ---
> 
> I have found that while yelling 'HEADS' is the safest bet (single syllable, universal meaning), it is often too little too late. From the time a technician recognizes that something he or she was in possession of only seconds ago is now hurdling toward the stage floor at 9.8 meters per second [squared] and thinks to yell "heads!" (Sh!.. uh...bda... HEADS!), that thing is likely already pretty close to the ground. That, and as mentioned earlier, most people tend to look up when they hear "heads!". Those that do run usually do so blindly, thus risking running directly in to the projected path of the falling object. Proper training for all involved is key.
> 
> I've never dropped anything substantial in a theatrical setting, but when I do so at home, I usually stare at it in disbelief until it hits the ground. Obviously, I have some habits to break also.


 
Funny! I needed that...

I agree, "SH...uh..no..cr..HEADS!" is often less than helpful. Probably the best thing that you can say though in a hurry. Because "Hey Fred...look out...A (insert falling object here) is coming at you! Look out!" just doesn't quite do it in a hurry. 

[off topic]I have a blue-fronted amazon parrot who likes to through things to the ground, just to watch them fall. She gets a very funny look on her face. (The Parrots)[/off topic]


----------



## LXPlot

chausman said:


> [off topic]I have a blue-fronted amazon who likes to through things to the ground, just to watch them fall. She gets a very funny look on her face.[/off topic]


 
Sorry I don't get the reference. Anyways, if somebody was to drop something, I would yell something to the effect of "Get out of the way!" usually with an expletive somewhere as well. Regardless, I'm so incredibly cautious so it's never been me.


----------



## avkid

LXPlot said:


> Sorry I don't get the reference.


 I believe that he is talking about a bird.


----------



## chausman

LXPlot said:


> Sorry I don't get the reference. Anyways, if somebody was to drop something, I would yell something to the effect of "Get out of the way!" usually with an expletive somewhere as well. Regardless, I'm so incredibly cautious so it's never been me.


 

avkid said:


> I believe that he is talking about a bird.


 
Yes He was talking about his bird. (In 3rd person!) I'll change the post so it makes more sense. Okay. NOW...back to falling objects and screaming people.


----------



## CrazyTechie

If I drop something from up top I shout "Heads" even if I know no one is below or around me just to be on the safe side and to make it into more of a habit. If I have any tools on me that are loose (not attached to me) I let everyone know by saying "Loose tools overhead" and wait for someone to acknowledge that before I begin using said tool.

When I'm sending something down from above I usually say "Heads up below (object) coming down" in a calm voice so as not to be confused with "HEADS!" However when I fly something in I say something along the lines of "Line set x coming in" or "1st electric coming in" to let people know it's something on the fly system.


----------



## rochem

derekleffew said:


> Other common courtesy phrases (during set-up/strike/rehearsal) are:
> Others?


 

CrazyTechie said:


> If I have any tools on me that are loose (not attached to me) I let everyone know by saying "Loose tools overhead" and wait for someone to acknowledge that before I begin using said tool.


 
That's another that I forgot - if I can't tie a tool off when working at height*, I will call "Loose Tool Overhead". If I'm using a knife or something sharp, that becomes "Loose Knife Overhead," and the blade doesn't come out until EVERYONE is well clear of the area below and people are actively informing people not to walk near there. At school, where shackle pins and thimbles tend to be dropped from time to time, we also use "Loose Hardware Overhead" when making a point or similar.

*There are very few good reasons for not tying off hand tools to yourself when working at height. However, tying tools like routers and jigsaws to your body can impede the usage of said tool, and would likely be much more dangerous than simply letting the tool fall.


----------



## Chris15

A non emergency descending of something would normally be heads up (location). Not to be confused with the tone of voice assocaited with HEADS!
Including the location of where you are planning to drop something is basically just a courtesy, but it makes it easier for people on the deck.
More than once I've called heads up just before I started reeling a cable to the deck. The net effect is very much dependant on who is on deck. A group of high school band kids seem to have more of a huh? reaction than a something might hit me on the head reaction...


----------



## shiben

rochem said:


> That's another that I forgot - if I can't tie a tool off when working at height*, I will call "Loose Tool Overhead". If I'm using a knife or something sharp, that becomes "Loose Knife Overhead," and the blade doesn't come out until EVERYONE is well clear of the area below and people are actively informing people not to walk near there. At school, where shackle pins and thimbles tend to be dropped from time to time, we also use "Loose Hardware Overhead" when making a point or similar.
> 
> *There are very few good reasons for not tying off hand tools to yourself when working at height. However, tying tools like routers and jigsaws to your body can impede the usage of said tool, and would likely be much more dangerous than simply letting the tool fall.


 
Using a router whilest hanging off of a truss would suck. Just sayin.


----------



## shiben

Also, I should mention that I voted Heads as thats usually what manages to come out. However, on a 16' grid, its usually Heads F***S***GodD***itareyouok? Because basically, by the time I finish saying heads its hit someone.


----------



## MarshallPope

For me, it's Heads Up if it is a controlled drop or a gel or something, and Heads!! if it is an emergency. (Well, that or S***F***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Either one.)


----------



## Morydd

"Heads!" means Move-NOW. Otherwise you'll get an explanation "Rope coming in." Flys moving always requires a call and a response. "First Electric coming in." "Thank you first." (I don't just want to know that they heard me yell, I want to know that the heard _what_ I yelled.)


----------



## CrisCole

MNicolai said:


> In every theatre I've worked in, if you say "Heads!" people know something is about to hit the floor, if it's something lightweight from 20' off of the ground (like a loose screw falling from a light fixture) or really heavy from 40' (like a brick falling from the weight floor). If you call "fore" or "timber" or "moby dick", I may glance over for no other reason than someone is yelling something, but not with the sense of urgency I would if I heard someone calling "heads".
> 
> "Fore" could be too easily confused if someone mishears someone yelling "Circuit 4" or something like that across the theatre.
> 
> "Look out below" takes too long to roll off of the tongue. Depending on what's falling, people may have only a split second to figure out which way they have to run (or if they have to run at all), so the faster they can recognize the urgency of what's going on based on what I've said and what might be going on and the faster they can figure out what it means to them, the better.


 
Indeed, the man who yelled "Moby Dick!" was fired. 

I've personally never heard "Look out Below" but I can imagine it has been used.




derekleffew said:


> Other common courtesy phrases (during set-up/strike/rehearsal) are:
> 
> 
> "Going to black" before extinguishing all stage lights
> "Strobe" before firing strobe lights
> "Hot stab" before hot-plugging a stage light. Usually heard on TV/movie shoots where they often do not use dimmers, to warn someone that the fixture they're looking directly into may come on.
> "Fire in the hole" before a pyro discharge.
> "Behind you": A polite way of saying "Get the F- out of my way; I have to work where you're standing." Usually when carrying something heavy, or running or taping down cables.
> 
> 
> 
> Others?



"Behind You" is a phrase I've used many times.  

The only problem I've had with "Heads" is that many times I've heard technicians call "Heads" to signify a drop coming in during rehearsal, or when someone moves an electric in or out.

I've heard "Heads" used when someone was coming down in a lift, an also when they were flying people. 

That's why we have always used "Fore" as an emergency term. While "Heads" for many people can mean something flying in, when someone calls, "Fore" it means move NOW and cover your head NOW. It's an emergency only term.

We also frequently call, "Pipe (insert batten number) moving on stage!" before flying a batten in or out, and "Thank You" is an affirmative call for anything.

Using "Pipe 1 moving on stage" is quicker and understood more then when someone calls, "First Electric moving on stage". Many of the other folks in the theatre don't know what or where first electric is.

That way we can use the same term whether it's a drop or electric.


----------



## mbenonis

Heads. Always heads. But, if you are working at heights, your tools really ought to be clipped to you in some fashion. My C-wrench has a lanyard on it, and I am careful with any other tools I am using. Also, when you are working at heights, EVERYONE working in the vicinity must know, and preferably know WHERE above work is being done. At U.Va., we have a flashing orange strobe that sits center stage whenever folks are working on the grid 63' up. This ensures that anyone on the deck is aware of the work overhead.


----------



## CrisCole

We've always used a strobe sign when we're doing work up top. 

It's like a "Wet Floor" style sign that folds out, but it says "Caution: Danger of Falling Items" and it has a red-orange strobe on top of it.


----------



## DuckJordan

CrisCole said:


> We've always used a strobe sign when we're doing work up top.
> 
> It's like a "Wet Floor" style sign that folds out, but it says "Caution: Danger of Falling Items" and it has a red-orange strobe on top of it.


 

We've always done if there is someone working on the grid there is NO one on the ground unless they are working with the person in the grid. Our Resident LD has seen what an arbor dropped from 50' does to someones arm. (long story short an upperclassman was on a ladder with a female underclassman and the arbor dropped off the grid he stuck his arm out to block it hitting her head, Saved her head destroyed his arm). 

Moral of the whole thing, If on the grid everyone should be wearing hard hats and be paying full attention to whats going on up above.


----------



## rochem

DuckJordan said:


> Our Resident LD has seen what an arbor dropped from 50' does to someones arm. (long story short an upperclassman was on a ladder with a female underclassman and the arbor dropped off the grid he stuck his arm out to block it hitting her head, Saved her head destroyed his arm).


 
Huh? I'd be surprised if someone's arm could have any effect whatsoever on a loaded arbor in free-fall, much less actually blocking it. Do you have spare arbors lying around the grid or something? Or did you mean to say stage weight or something? I'm confused.


----------



## Edrick

gafftapegreenia said:


> Similar to "Striking", another term more common on TV/movie shoots. Used to warm people nearby that a light is about to be turned on.
> 
> (Bonus points to anyone who can explain why they would use the term "striking")


 
The correct time to use striking is when using an HMI or discharge lamp that has an arc as looking into the light can damage your eyes.

For standard lights we just yell EYES in the industry


----------



## TheatrePros

Heads for something that all you have time for is to cover your head...something big I yell Clear the Deck (if you have enough time to yell it) Only time I had to use it was when i had a stage hand unloading an arbor on a 90 ft load bridge and dropped a weight, hit enough batons on the way that everyone was able to jump into the house when they heard the call.


----------



## DuckJordan

rochem said:


> Huh? I'd be surprised if someone's arm could have any effect whatsoever on a loaded arbor in free-fall, much less actually blocking it. Do you have spare arbors lying around the grid or something? Or did you mean to say stage weight or something? I'm confused.


 
It wasn't in our theater but it was an old arbor from when they re-did their system, they kept some of the old parts (no idea why). It was just a completely empty arbor that was stored up on the grid. Not sure why and now they don't store anything up on the grid or so my professor says, he went there for his grad degree then came here to teach.


----------



## wolf825

Some commons from my neck of the woods...

"Heads or Head Up"...in the rare instance something gets dropped. 
"CLEAR THE DECK!!!!" If in the rare instance we have a motor chain run or something major occur...pretty much means run... 
The usual "Truss coming in" or "Pipe /lineset #/ Electric coming in--<reply from deck repeating what we said>" before doing anything. 
For Fly's---"Loading / Unloading" when slinging steel or lead. 
"Locked / Dogged!" when we lock or dog a lineset. 
"Hands on" if we need help on a fly line coming in via bull line or if it needs to be sat on while its unloaded etc... "HANDS, or HANDS ON" is also used if unloading a truck and we need lots of people on a heavy or delicate item. 
"Behind You" or "HEAVY-Coming thru" when pushing cases or carrying sets thru a lot of people... 
When working with motors--"Chain MOVING"...
"Woof!"/ "Spike" or "deck" when calling in things and they reach their mark or spike. 
"Working Overhead" when...well working overhead....
"Loose overhead" when we have tiny items not secured overhead that could fall...
"Coming IN" when descending in a genie..
"Going UP" when ascending in a genie... 
"MOVING!" when driving the scissor or pushing someone in a genie. Plus we have an annoying ear piercing horn on our scissor if folks don't get out of the way... 
"STOP" or "HOLD" to get someone to freeze or stop what they are doing... 

The lists go on.... Typically ONE SYLLABLE or simple words which can be shouted & enunciated without many consonants describing things tend to work well in most situations..


----------



## chausman

What ever I'm going to say its going to be loud and short and I'm going to make sure everyone knows what I'm yelling means before hand.


----------



## Tex

In my experience, I'm usually not as worried by a very loud "HEADS" as I am by a very quiet "Uh-oh". The "Uh-oh" is almost always more expensive...


----------



## MNicolai

Tex said:


> In my experience, I'm usually not as worried by a very loud "HEADS" as I am by a very quiet "Uh-oh". The "Uh-oh" is almost always more expensive...


 
Or the ever-startling "Well that's not supposed to happen..."


----------



## erosing

MNicolai said:


> Or the ever-startling "Well that's not supposed to happen..."



I've seen more problems because of someone saying that than, "heads." "Heads," means run and cover your head. "Well that's not supposed to happen...," and "Uh-oh," seem to mean, "come over and look at what happened." 

Here's an important question, for those of us who work with non-theatre people (or new comers) on a frequent basis, do you give a quick safety talk to everyone, do you cover things like "heads" or "clear the deck," though "clear the deck is fairly self explanatory. What about for new comers to the craft, such as students, how do you engrain the meanings of things like "heads" into their brains? It's one thing to know you're supposed run away from the source covering your head, and it's another to actually do it without thinking/looking up. Anyone drill their students on this? What about "clear the stage," does anyone make known the safest spots to clear to if you are in an area, or how to do it without thinking? What about if you have an orchestra pit, is there a rule that you never clear in the direction of it (incase it's down and you don't realize it until too late) or do you just say, run away from the source as fast as you can. What about those carrying large equipment, when they here a "heads" or a "clear the stage" call, what are they supposed to do with the equipment? Are they supposed to drop/toss it, carry it, set it down and then run, etc? Have they been told to do so? What if it turns out someone only dropped a washer/nut, not a hammer, are the guys that tossed the Hog aside going to now be in trouble for attempting to save themselves? What about the person that yelled "heads," is he responsible for not calling out that it was a washer and not a hammer? You can hear the impending stage weight on its way down, you won't hear a nut or a hammer until it's too late. Lots of discussion and questions to be had in this area.

What about mid-show problems, say the ASM sees a fresnel lens housing slip and open up (we'll say there's a barn door too and whether or not it is secured is unknown), what is the young ASM supposed to do? Have you covered it with them?


----------



## Tex

Arez said:


> I've seen more problems because of someone saying that than, "heads." "Heads," means run and cover your head. "Well that's not supposed to happen...," and "Uh-oh," seem to mean, "come over and look at what happened."


 In my defense, I _did_ include a winking smiley. That's usually an indication of an attempt at comedy. Apparently a swing and a miss...


----------



## erosing

Tex said:


> In my defense, I _did_ include a winking smiley. That's usually an indication of an attempt at comedy. Apparently a swing and a miss...


 
You didn't strike out, I actually laughed (and snickered in "fond" memories) the first time I read it. 

But what you said is very true, that "Uh-oh" is usually said at larger problems or something expensive broke, and I've experienced that whenever someone says it, everyone that heard either freezes and looks to the person to ask what happened, or will head over to the source and see what was up, instead of thinking that they may want to get away from the source.


----------



## MNicolai

Arez said:


> You didn't strike out, I actually laughed (and snickered in "fond" memories) the first time I read it.
> 
> But what you said is very true, that "Uh-oh" is usually said at larger problems or something expensive broke, and I've experienced that whenever someone says it, everyone that heard either freezes and looks to the person to ask what happened, or will head over to the source and see what was up, instead of thinking that they may want to get away from the source.



Well...yea, we're live event technicians, not bomb squad technicians.


----------



## mstaylor

I always try to give new a rundown on terms and safety. Sometimes it sinks in, sometimes not.


----------



## Dionysus

"Heads!" is the standard everywhere I've worked, anything else just won't do IMO. It is quick to say, most anyone knows what it means, and it has urgency to it.

I second calls like "Loud Noise!" or such. Of course calls like "loose tool overhead, upstage" are as useful as "Swinging cable Stage Left!", "Loose Hardware" and "Line coming in!".

I have a rule that I really like, "If you drop something and don't call heads before it hits the floor or a person below, you owe the people on the ground. If you hit someone you owe them, and if you don't call things in general". Usually I use beer or coffee as payment, so if I don't call a line coming in or heads, and bring in a line and it hits you on the head I'll buy you three drinks! If its a batten coming in, you'd better call it indeed.

During one teardown in particular back in college I got hit in the head with a cheeseborugh that was not installed correctly. When the person above unhooked one side while I had ahold of the vertical pipe, the side of the clamp attached to the grid let loose and smaked me. This is why you wear hardhats! It saved me! After hitting my hardhat it hit my shoulder and hurt enough. But I kept a hold of that pipe lest it cause a LOT of damage. She was so sorry she bought me 4 pints of Guinness, I gave her a hug and let her know it was not her fault.

It is very important for people in the air to have clear communication to those on the ground. They may be clueless to the fact that something may hit them.


----------



## Blacksheep0317

Heads always..


But that being said, as a rigger you should never need this word. Everything thing on your person should be attached somewhere with a lanyard be it a wrench, drift pin, etc. Anything else (like that shackle your trying to secure to the point that you just hauled up), learn to hold on. Chain drops kill people, shackle drops kill people, and I really dont care what you yell.. When your on the high steel in an arena over 200 people on the floor, you wont be heard.

Sorry..just a bitter thought and a reminder that your only as safe as your prevention.


----------



## nquinn2

I agree with Blacksheep, but whenever we have someone up in the air we try to keep the stage as quiet as possible, so everyone knows what is going on.

A couple other courtesy calls we use during rehearsals:
"Hold please/please hold": to stop to make a fix
"STOP!": when someone or something is in danger


----------



## CSCTech

Well, I cant say much for this thread as we A) Don't have an arial lift to go up in. B) Have no loading decks etc. C) Only have 7 line sets all of which are half flys (Never knew the real term for them..They are short, and trim is pretty much all the way out.). So we don't need to worry about heads much. Also our FOH position of over seats which can only be gotten too with a ladder, so its pretty much impossible for anyone to be below. 

But, I do like to call "Darkness" before shutting off work lights, because im lazy and like to limit my trips back and forth from booth to stage  Plus the random screaming for no reason got me into announcing it, I say random because usually there is plenty of light from the house. But hey, it's high school theatre 

Also loud noise has been used here and there. (Assuming this is the literal meaning)


----------



## 1troubledouble1

"Heads!"-Duck and Cover
"Noise!"-When dropping something that makes a loud noise.
"Going Dark"-Blackout

Incidentally in Tech Class, we had a kid up in the catwalks hanging lights, and he accidentally dropped his wrench. He yelled heads, but the girl below didn't hear and ended up getting smacked in the head with a wrench from about 25 ft.


----------



## Esoteric

We were always taught 'heads' meant duck and cover, and 'heads up' was for slow falling objects that meant you had time to look up and avoid the object.


----------



## shiben

Blacksheep0317 said:


> Heads always..
> 
> 
> But that being said, as a rigger you should never need this word. Everything thing on your person should be attached somewhere with a lanyard be it a wrench, drift pin, etc. Anything else (like that shackle your trying to secure to the point that you just hauled up), learn to hold on. Chain drops kill people, shackle drops kill people, and I really dont care what you yell.. When your on the high steel in an arena over 200 people on the floor, you wont be heard.
> 
> Sorry..just a bitter thought and a reminder that your only as safe as your prevention.


 
This happened to my boss once, a 100' or so chain got dropped about 5' away from him on a call... Nearly killed another guy who was closer... Someone never worked in our local again.

On a side note, I saw on World's Toughest fixes how when they are fixing 2000' towers and the like, they call "Headache" into the radio, and everyone on the ground runs to the tower. It didnt look like any of their tools were on lanyards either. Probably something to do with having a significant amount of time for an object to fall nearly half a mile... Theres a job that I dont think I could do.


----------



## Esoteric

Blacksheep0317 said:


> Heads always..
> 
> 
> But that being said, as a rigger you should never need this word. Everything thing on your person should be attached somewhere with a lanyard be it a wrench, drift pin, etc. Anything else (like that shackle your trying to secure to the point that you just hauled up), learn to hold on. Chain drops kill people, shackle drops kill people, and I really dont care what you yell.. When your on the high steel in an arena over 200 people on the floor, you wont be heard.
> 
> Sorry..just a bitter thought and a reminder that your only as safe as your prevention.


 
Two things.

1. Accidents sometimes still happen. Had a rigger I was learning with that had his wrench secured to himself, but the line broke and when he took it out, he fumbled it and dropped it to the arena floor.

2. I was almost hurt very badly by a shackle that someone let swing without calling it from the top of a Cirque tent during the Allegria load in. It swung about 3" in front of my face as I was rolling a case up the ramp. Guy behind me ran his case up onto my heels because I stopped.


----------



## edmedmoped

'Making noise' before running sound effects out of rehearsal or show.
'Going dark' before turning working lights off.


----------



## Blacksheep0317

"Ill leave my keys on your desk"


----------



## blindbuttkicker

Back in HS a year or two ago, anytime heads or heads up was yelled, it took priority and you stopped, dropped, and covered or run to the wings if you could. Anytme anything might be dropped from the wings, such as the keys, we have someone say, "keys dropping from wing stage right" "Wing clear" "Dropping" or anywhere that you were intenionally dropping something in from. I remember one time we did have to have yell heads out in the house while lights were being adjusted, one of the lights came off the safety chain, and almost slid over the first catwalk railing over FOH first row during stagecraft. yea hearing "Heads in house" wasnt too great and everybody in house scattered away from the stage up to the sixth row.

When we do it at church, even though everybody knows what heads mean, we have a general safety rule that we use. "for anyone and everyone working on, in or around a ladder, scaffolding, or genie lift, ALL persons shall maintain a 7 paces distance from said equipment unless that equipment is secured and work is not being preformed above at the moment, any work being preformed above to those who are preforming work shall be concious of what is happening above them at all times and shall maintain a reasonable "safety line" from said equipment when in use unless assisting in the operation of equipment." i remeber one time during a canldle light concert we we almost had our Pan/Tilt Remote Control light fall from its cable to the floor, so we radioed the head usher over headset and myself and the other ushers and pastors had to quietly ask those in the first 6 rows to move to another pew for safety reasons. Having live candles on a non fire retardant coated carpet with the possiblity of something breakng of if the light hit the ground and knocked a candle over didnt sit too well at all. If it did we have a second alarm fire pretty quickly. It didnt fall but we werent about to take chances during a concert event, so after the pews were emptied we quietly went up stairs and pulled the light off the dimmer pack. Thank god for flashlights and radios when you need them. I always carry a small Enercell pocket light with me (kinda bright), as well as a "pen light" for those areas and times where a flashlight is disturbing. The radios that we have also have built in Flashlights on them (motorola finally did something right for consumer grade radios), but we cant use them during the event because they have a wide angle on the bulb housing and that can still be disturbing to members in the pews.


----------



## EBB

I know for me if I am up in a genie lift or something, I'll immediately suggest that people don't be under me just out of worry that I will drop something. Even though my wrench and whatnot are usually leashed off to my person. But I generally yell heads if I don't yell some profanity first. If I can get it in, I'll yell the name of who ever it is first that's near it. Assuming I can see and whatnot. 

There was a time when someone didn't listen to my little rule about standing under me while in a genie lift. I had the light loosened so I can slide it down the pipe a bit and the LD decided to do a dimmer check, blinding me. I accidentally dropped my wrench. And if I had known who was under me I could have yelled heads. But due to the fact that I was still dealing with the fact that I was blind and yelling "F***ing sonofawhore!" I didn't realize that my wrench was dropped and it hit the guy below me in the wrist. unfortunately breaking it. It wasn't my wrench so it didn't have the leash on it like it should have and I still regret not going up with some tieline and securing it off. But the LD was the one that got in trouble most.


----------



## rsmentele

Reviving this thread a little and taking it in another direction.

Have any of you people had any odd reactions when you yell "HEADS UP"? 

A while back I was working in a venue at height in a lift and dropped a gel frame. I yelled 'Heads Up!' and a gentleman in the room started yelling and freaking out. After a minute he 'came to' and said 'What was that?' I explained that I dropped a gel frame, and he replied "I'm a Vietnam vet with PTSD! Don't scare me like that"

Kind of makes you think twice next time....!


----------



## lwinters630

rsmentele said:


> Reviving this thread a little and taking it in another direction.
> 
> Have any of you people had any odd reactions when you yell "HEADS UP"?
> 
> A while back I was working in a venue at height in a lift and dropped a gel frame. I yelled 'Heads Up!' and a gentleman in the room started yelling and freaking out. After a minute he 'came to' and said 'What was that?' I explained that I dropped a gel frame, and he replied "I'm a Vietnam vet with PTSD! Don't scare me like that"
> 
> Kind of makes you think twice next time....!


Nice way to meet your coworkers. Who's got your back.


----------



## de27192

Well... all I can say is: "never shout heads up".

Why? Well the way I see it, if you drop something and everyone is looking straight and level... the worst that can happen is it lands on top of a helmet (if you're working in an environment where dropping something onto people is a possibility, they should be in helmets). It'll hurt, but likely not kill. As soon as you shout "heads up!", everyone stops what they're doing, and looks up towards the big yell they just heard. Now the worst case scenario is that it hits somebody square in the face... no helmet protection, and lots of nice fragile things like eyes and teeth to mess up.

If you shout anything, "get clear, down stage centre (change depending on where you are)" would be better. At least then people stood down stage left are not going to end up running into DSC, thinking that they're getting clear of an object when in fact they're running towards it.


----------



## StradivariusBone

I'm sure this has been covered in this thread, but at four pages I'm not sure it's worth a skim, but I had this recent experience-

I was vacuuming out some overhead projectors at my church in a scissor lift. A lot of people below setting up Christmas decorations (I did have a spotter on the ground FWIW), but I dropped the little piece of foam and instinctively shouted "Heads!" in a room full of volunteers. Everyone looked up confused as the foam hit the ground before anyone could even move. I think the better practice is never drop stuff. If it's heavier than a 2" square piece of foam it won't be pretty.


----------



## de27192

StradivariusBone said:


> I'm sure this has been covered in this thread, but at four pages I'm not sure it's worth a skim, but I had this recent experience-
> 
> I was vacuuming out some overhead projectors at my church in a scissor lift. A lot of people below setting up Christmas decorations (I did have a spotter on the ground FWIW), but I dropped the little piece of foam and instinctively shouted "Heads!" in a room full of volunteers. Everyone looked up confused as the foam hit the ground before anyone could even move. I think the better practice is never drop stuff. If it's heavier than a 2" square piece of foam it won't be pretty.



Well prevention is always better than cure.

Warning time will depend on height. In a 30m fly tower if you drop something from the grid you might well have 2 seconds to try to act. If you drop something over the size of a catwalk or between grid slats you might also get the time it takes to roll / bounce there before it drops. So it's always worth trying. I just think shouting is counter productive, it only incites people to look up at the danger, presenting a nice delicate face, rather than the solid side of a helmet.


----------



## len

BTW, in case it hasn't been pointed out, the word "four" in the poll is misspelled. Most know it as a golf term and it's FORE. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fore_(golf)


----------



## TechGeek

Footer said:


> I tend to call "Loud Noise" fairly often, usually during strike if we are floating flats and such.
> 
> The two times I have been in a theatre when a weight was dropped, the loader was not really even able to yell heads... both times in two different venues it went something like this....
> 
> 
> 
> If something is falling that is really going to do damage, odds are they aren't actually going to get anything real out because they will be in shock themselves, something to think about....


I've seen this a bit, gel frames being dropped from catwalks, screws from high areas, etc... they usually never call "heads!" until the object has already hit the ground or is just about there... I kicked a gel frame once on a high school catwalk and it fell through a crack, I didn't call "heads" until it was 3/4 the way down after I went "Holy sh*t did I just do that?"


----------



## Les

I agree with the last few posts. Most people's reaction time isn't fast enough to adequately warn those below, and those on the deck then have their own reaction time to slow things down. Beyond that, the warning is usually unhelpful since no one will know exactly where the object is coming from or where it will land. As mentioned above, it's entirely possible for someone on the deck to move themselves directly in to danger, while thinking they're avoiding it. 

Adequate warnings (and appropriate reactions) depend on the 5 W's - Who, What, Where, When, and Why. Unfortunately when shouting "HEADS", you're unable to relay a very crucial bit of information -- the "where" aspect; and pinpoint accuracy matters. "Heads, DSR" might help a little, but not much when DSR might be a 200 square foot area and the object in question is a 10" c-wrench. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## josh88

Like Footer mentioned, for any kind of planned controlled drop or anything that might bang I call "loud noise." It would be wonderful if there were advance warning when it comes to that kind of thing but we can't always get lucky. I default to "heads" because I can usually get that out before something hits the ground and in my space people know to duck and cover if they hear it, not look up for something to hit them in the face.


----------



## Les

Good point, Josh. While the best course of action is preventing accidents in the first place, the world is not a perfect place. Due diligence in training those on the deck is likely the best mitigation tool. Looking up and or running around blindly when someone calls "Heads!" or "Oh Sh**!" is probably best avoided . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## de27192

The trouble is just that since we don't practice dropping things out of the grid very often, even the most skilled techs are likely to resort to instinct in such a scenario, not to good practice.

As such, when it _actually _happens - rather than hypothetically - you will likely find that the person who drops it yells "OH SH*T" or something along those lines, and that those on the stage will probably look up to see what all the fuss is about. Sadly it's just very hard to resort to good practice on something which you never practice.


----------



## StradivariusBone

The part I have most difficulty with is impressing upon non-tech people the importance of staying out of an area where someone is working in the air. I think just avoiding working (as much of a pain as it is) while people are beneath you is better insurance than anything else. Putting up signs, caution tape, blinking lights, guard dogs, whatever can be key, but signs are only effective if someone heeds their warnings.


----------



## JFutty90

I have only used heads. Also if there is potential to have stuff dropped, I would warn with "Loose overhead". If moving fixtures, screwing something, or using a tool not tethered to me, I use that.

Also with loading weights, I never allow people around the gallery or fly system. Once it is tied off (purchase system), all people are clear and not allowed over until loaded.


----------



## Dionysus

In my books there is a world of difference between "heads up" and "heads". But the most important thing is that people get trained (and I mean trained not just casually mentioned) that when you hear anything from "heads" to "crap", you NEVER just look up! Keep safe, you should be aware of whats happening above your head ANYWAYS. So cover or get out of dodge, but dont look up! Look up once you are certian nothing is about to come crashing down, and assess what is going on.

Personally most people Ive known use "heads", so I stick with it. Heads up is more of an advance warning like "Line coming in DSR heads up!" (really dont need the heads up there) or "hey you down there, heads up" to the guy wandering around like a lost puppy who isnt paying attention.


----------



## balderson04

gafftapegreenia said:


> Similar to "Striking", another term more common on TV/movie shoots. Used to warm people nearby that a light is about to be turned on.
> 
> (Bonus points to anyone who can explain why they would use the term "striking")



From "striking" an arc lamp.

Where do I collect my bonus points? Are they Air Miles?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

balderson04 said:


> From "striking" an arc lamp.
> 
> Where do I collect my bonus points? Are they Air Miles?



The points expired seeing as I asked that question nearly four years ago (wow). 

Well ok you can still have the points but they're a bit stale and no longer manufacturer supported. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rsmentele

> The points expired seeing as I asked that question nearly four years ago (wow).
> 
> Well ok you can still have the points but they're a bit stale and no longer manufacturer supported.



Whats the Half-life on those suckers?


----------

